# So after 8 weeks blood test.



## timecode2 (May 1, 2017)

So after 8 weeks decided to get my bloods checked. I'm self prescribed  due to my doctors in this country not wanting to help. i was feeling like my nipples were puffy lately so i was worried about my estrogen levels.
the lab results came back and they said everythings in the normal range, but looking at these numbers i feel as if thats not correct.
Wanted to ask you guys for a 2nd opinion.

I've been taken 150mg test blend (sust) 1 shot per week, bloods were taken the day before next shot was due.
age 28.


----------



## Headboss (May 1, 2017)

Those values all seem just fine. Converting your e2 to the standards I know puts you at 27pg/ml which is perfect in the range of 10-40 for men above 25. 

T level looks fine, free T looks fine. I don't see anything that stands out in those results.


----------



## timecode2 (May 1, 2017)

Headboss said:


> Those values look fine, but where's your e2?


The oestradial levels.
I was so paranoid i ordered like 3 boxes of nolvadex just worried about gyno lol.
( im now splitting my dose into 2 pins weekly just to get a better stable level during the week)

I converted from nmo/l to pg/ml = 27.074 E2

so id say thats ok but its creeping above where i want it, ideally i hear low 20's is ideal but, how to figure out what dose of nolva to use without having a massive effect?


----------



## Headboss (May 1, 2017)

Na bro, those numbers are fine, I have noticed occasionally while on my nipples do get itchy or somewhat sensitive, however my E2 is always right at 17-25pg/ml, not sure if it's a paranoia type thing or what, but no gyno. 

Two things I recommend for you, increase your blood sampling rate if you feel concerned to catch any elevated e2 early, also, check for all the symptoms of gyno like a lump and puffiness, can also take a picture a day to see if you can see a difference over time. 

If you are super worried about it, can run a nolva cycle to ease your mind.


----------



## timecode2 (May 1, 2017)

Headboss said:


> Na bro, those numbers are fine, I have noticed occasionally while on my nipples do get itchy or somewhat sensitive, however my E2 is always right at 17-25pg/ml, not sure if it's a paranoia type thing or what, but no gyno.
> 
> Two things I recommend for you, increase your blood sampling rate if you feel concerned to catch any elevated e2 early, also, check for all the symptoms of gyno like a lump and puffiness, can also take a picture a day to see if you can see a difference over time.
> 
> If you are super worried about it, can run a nolva cycle to ease your mind.



yea i was debating running a 4weeks cycle on 20mg a day just to calm myself although im worried i might end up constantly taking it then due to paranoia.
i guess with the change in pins to twice weekly it may smooth things out better anyway, ill review again in a few months unless something drastic changes.


----------



## snake (May 1, 2017)

Gyno is a big concern for every guy when he starts but I don't see you having a problem. Your numbers are just fine and for me, being on the upper end of of the E2 range just feels better. If you crash your E with an overkill you will not be happy. One other thing, don't keep testing your nips. You keep playing with them and squeezing them, they will get sore and swollen.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 1, 2017)

If you are worried about gyno just take 20 nolva. I don't see that being a big deal for peace of mind. Won't hurt.


----------



## timecode2 (May 1, 2017)

I'm not completely sure of  my free testosterone reading, I regrettably only checked total testosterone a few times before doing TRT.

Am i right in thinking that the reading is high/normal? Im understanding that its essentially the unbinded test thats "available" but the reading/ measurement - brackets of min to max. got me a little confused.

And in regards to Free test, What is optimal for my age range of 28? I know i know I should of planned to understand it before hand but.. shit happens


----------



## bubbagump (May 1, 2017)

Are you taking anything for an AI?.


----------



## timecode2 (May 1, 2017)

bubbagump said:


> Are you taking anything for an AI?.


No currently only doing 150mg sust, although i do feel like me touching my nipples etc was making it worse and making me more paraniod.


----------



## timecode2 (May 1, 2017)

when i took that blood test it was also from when i was doing 1 weekly pin and did it day before pin day.

now im doing it every monday and thursday 75mg each.


----------



## timecode2 (May 1, 2017)

Just another question while its on my mind, If I was to say take nolva during a time such as i feel its needed whilst on TRT would this mean i would need to keep it in my routine forever?
I mean i know when to use it when im cycling but this isn't really a cycle of test, so since TRT is forever would that mean if nolva was needed to prevent estrogen/gyno issues then i would need to do it for aslong as im on TRT?

another note if you can... with nolva or ai for example would dosages be best just high to low and staying on 10mg a day or would it be all guess work whilst monitoring how the body is reacting to said doses?

Basically how does one work out the best mg? is there any references for TRT?


----------



## timecode2 (May 1, 2017)

So It seems if i was taking  1/4mg two times weekly of Anastrazole that would likely be suffient in just keeping my Estrogen levels lower. While im only scored 27 on the test results i do feel like symptoms of having more estrogen are present, i would like to see if i can drop it to lower 20's but obviously not lower.

First time I am looking at taking an AI so just want to be sure on the dosages etc before i commit, cause we all know jumping the gun can just end up hitting you in the foot, well I learned that many moons ago.

( I really didn't realize how much of a balancing act this TRT would be)


----------



## Headboss (May 2, 2017)

From what I know of TRT patients, they only get a dose of test enthatnate or cyp every week or two, and none of them are prescribed an ai or SERM. I wouldn't think you would need nolva ever. 

However, you are taking sus vice cyp, so the aromatization is a bit different. 

I would recommend seeking a different Dr and visit an endo who specializes in this field, shouldn't cost too much and will give you the best piece of mind for your health and safety. 

One question though, why are you on TRT at 28? Did you do a cycle and mess up before? There's a Dr who did a research program on fixing TRT on younger guys via HCG over a period of time, an endo can prescribe that.


----------



## timecode2 (May 2, 2017)

Headboss said:


> From what I know of TRT patients, they only get a dose of test enthatnate or cyp every week or two, and none of them are prescribed an ai or SERM. I wouldn't think you would need nolva ever.
> 
> However, you are taking sus vice cyp, so the aromatization is a bit different.
> 
> ...



I did a few cycles in my early 20's without much knowledge of the safest/correct ways, which affected my levels.
In my country the doctors will not help unless im low as a dying 80 year old man. Privately perhaps (although not now since im self prescribed cause my levels are higher)
plus private is expensive and i really can't afford it.


----------



## timecode2 (May 2, 2017)

When i did speak to the private people they did say they would of accepted me as low T and put me on Sust, but at that time i wasn't working so i had no chance to even pay for it so i sourced my own. even with a job i wouldnt be able to afford it, unless they accept my tests from earlier on in the year ( or i would have to stop my own trt and wait god knows how long) but monthly costs would be alot + im also sourcing private adhd help which is alot too.


----------

